# HGH Blast and insulin



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Can insulin be used with the blast or would it have a negative effect?

Thanks


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i find they work fine together mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

gh and slin work together in perfect synergy mate when used together at high doses they will cause a massive igf release.

if you haven't used slin in the past i would say hold off with the gh blast use slin for a wk or 2 to see how you get on with it and then maybe mix the 2.

what i would do is gh blast and slin only post work out for now, when you are more confident with slin maybe do a blast and have a small amounts of slin with every meal.

if using slin id opt for novorapid mate its in and out of system fast.


----------



## sarge uk (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Jim

I have been using slin on and off for 14 years so no probs with dosing.

I thought I read somewhere not to use it with the blast, thats were I got confused. I think it was more to do with trying to attribute all the gains to the HGH, rather than combining everything and not really knowing what actually worked.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

how much hgh needs to be used for it to be considered a 'Blast'? generally speaking, as i know it would vary from person to person

and for how longa period?


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

David Lloyd said:


> how much hgh needs to be used for it to be considered a 'Blast'? generally speaking, as i know it would vary from person to person
> 
> and for how longa period?


look up dutch scotts blast protocall matey


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sarge uk said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> I have been using slin on and off for 14 years so no probs with dosing.
> 
> ...


at the end of the day do you care were the gains come from? if you were trying to prove or disprove the blast theory then i could understand, but i want gains and i dnt give a poo what is giving them to me if its the gh or the slin or both i just want the gains and gh and slin will give better gains then one or the other no doubt about it.


----------



## FIRE0808 (Oct 31, 2010)

durch scott Blast was 20/20/20/40/40


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

24,24,24,40,40?


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

FIRE0808 said:


> durch scott Blast was 20/20/20/40/40


are those daily doses? EOD?, weekly?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

You take 20iu a day for the first 3 days and 40iu a day fir the next 2 days.you run it this way once a month.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

David Lloyd said:


> are those daily doses? EOD?, weekly?


It's in a sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## FIRE0808 (Oct 31, 2010)

Exactly.


----------



## FIRE0808 (Oct 31, 2010)

Anthony83 said:


> You take 20iu a day for the first 3 days and 40iu a day fir the next 2 days.you run it this way once a month.


Thats right.


----------

